# looking for club in Northern Virginia



## lucille (Dec 13, 2012)

I would like to get started in IPO with my Two Year old female. I have looked online but havent found any clubs in Northern Virginia. I live in Sterling Va.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

There's a Schutzhund club in Alexandria, that I looked into. Too far away for me, but I have read one good things about them.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

https://sites.google.com/site/alexandriaschutzhundgroup/

This is probably the closest one to you. Nice people.

There are a few in southern Maryland that are good too, but that may be a bit of a drive for you.


----------



## Achuyut (Jan 21, 2013)

Ur best bet would be blitsburghhundesport I called them and they invited me for Friday training but I couldnt go because of work.
Alexandria schutzhund is full they are not accepting any new members.


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

Slightly late jumping into this but, there is also Tri-City Schutzhund (tricityschh.com). For me (living in Alexandria), it's occasionally an hour's drive into Purcellville but, Steve is a good trainer and it's a good group of people.


----------



## Chaps (Feb 3, 2013)

I might be wrong but I believe Haus Juris does schutzhund training on site on the weekends. That have a now facility. I would give them a call.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Mar 5, 2011)

Podium Belgian Shepherd Working Dog Club - PODIUM BELGIAN SHEPHERD WORKING DOG CLUB


----------

